# Les points de vue que



## Voce

Salve!

Sto traducendo un'intervista a un filosofo francese, Frédéric Lenoir, concernente la crisi attuale e il modo in cui contrastarla.
In una sua risposta non mi è chiara l'interpretazione di una frase contenente l'espressione in oggetto:

"Le but de mon livre est de fédérer *les points de vue que* les gens ne se sentent plus seuls à penser ce qu’ils pensent".

Per me così come è scritta la frase non è per nulla chiara, ma ovviamente potrei sbagliarmi. A me sembra che manchi una virgola o una congiunzione, perciò ho provato a tradurla come segue:

"Loscopo del mio libro è di unire *i punti di vista, che* le persone nonsi sentano più sole a pensare quello che pensano".

Vorrei sapere se la mia intuizione è giusta o se invece la frase da me non compresa nell'originale ha un suo senso anche senza virgola o congiunzione.

Grazie per l'aiuto!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
 Hai perfettamente ragione, ci vuole la virgola.
Saluti


----------



## Voce

Grazie mille, Matou! Non ti sarò mai grato abbastanza!
Saluti dalla Svizzera italiana.


----------



## simenon

Però sinceramente la frase non ha senso lo stesso. Che senso ha quel "que"? In italiano mettendo il congiuntivo (come hai fatto: "sentano") ci si aspetterebbe una preposizione finale (affinché). E' così che hai interpretato quel "que"? come finale? In questo caso non va bene "che" in italiano, ci vuole "affinché" o "perché" o "in modo che" ecc.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sim,
Non si può dire "lo scopo è che le persone non si sentano più sole..."?


----------



## Voce

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Sim,
> Non si può dire "lo scopo è che le persone non si sentano più sole..."?



Ciao Matou e ciao Sim.

In effetti forse sarebbe stato meglio come suggerisce Sim (ormai però è andata), ma devo dire che io la leggevo proprio come Matou: "Lo scopo è che le persone..."


----------



## matoupaschat

Sul fatto che la frase francese non sia tra le più eleganti della letteratura, concordiamo, ma se non ci manca una parola, per esempio _pour_, la sola interpretazione è 
"Le but de mon livre est 

de fédérer les points de vue
que les gens ne se sentent plus seuls à penser ce qu’ils pensent".
Dobbiamo anche prendere in conto che si tratta di un'intervista (originale QUI).


----------



## Voce

matoupaschat said:


> Sul fatto che la frase francese non sia tra le più eleganti della letteratura, concordiamo, ma se non ci manca una parola, per esempio _pour_, la sola interpretazione è
> "Le but de mon livre est
> 
> de fédérer les points de vue
> que les gens ne se sentent plus seuls à penser ce qu’ils pensent".
> Dobbiamo anche prendere in conto che si tratta di un'intervista (originale QUI).



Infatti l'avevo letta esattamente in questo modo e tu mi hai confermato che era giusto e così e non ho avuto più alcun dubbio al riguardo. A meno che non si fosse voluto riscrivere la frase per renderla più elegante, ma, come giustamente affermi, trattandosi di un'intervista bisognava tenerne conto. 
Ciao, Matou!


----------



## simenon

Ciao Matou e Voce. Sì, si può anche dire "lo scopo è che", ma allora ci vuole almeno la "e" di congiunzione fra i due scopi, altrimenti la frase è incomprensibile. Io personalmente aggiungerei un "fare in modo che" (lo scopo del mio libro è raccogliere (?) i vari punti di vista, fare in modo che le persone...). Proprio perché si tratta di un'intervista e non di un testo curato in ogni minimo particolare, non vedo la necessità di essere troppo fedeli alla lettera. 
In realtà non capisco molto bene neanche quel "fédérer", ma forse è solo perché non ho letto l'intervista completa. In ogni caso mi resta il sospetto che sia saltato un "ainsi" prima del "que".

p.s. non avevo letto che "ormai è andata". Vabbè allora inutile pensarci tanto. Ciao


----------



## Anaiss

Potrebbe essere un equivalente del nostro "ché"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Non credo. Piuttosto di "che", senza accento .
Se ricordo le povere nozioni di analisi che mi restano, le due proposizioni (fédérer les points de vue + que les gens ne se sentent plus seuls à penser ce qu’ils pensent) sono due soggettive, la prima implicita, la seconda esplicita. Tra le due, c'è una semplice virgola che rende una pausa orale dell'intervistato. Vale a dire che la seconda proposizione, benché non essendo una spiegativa, ne fa le veci riproponendo in altri termini le idee contenute nella prima.
In italiano come in francese, si può immaginare al posto della virgola una congiunzione di coordinazione o di subordinazione, per facilitare la comprensione ma non è strettamente necessaria.
Ciao!


----------



## Anaiss

Ho messo l'accento per intendere la variante interpetata come "che causale, finale"  
Mi piaceva interpretarla come una finale anche in francese ma è decisamente meglio come dici tu!

P.S. _fédérer _forse l'avrei resa con _unificare_, giusto per mantenere la sfumatura "statale"


----------

